# Any Lado Owners Out There????



## Canadian Charlie

Anyone else but me own a Lado? I bought mine back in 1983 from Joe the owner at that time I was just a 18 year old punk kid who wanted a Flying V and that was the cheapest price at the time ($625.00) so off to Scarbourgh I go. 

After 25 years and a long break from playing guitar I still have it along with the Granada Les Paul I started out on and the Fender MIM Strat I bought last year. 


Come on all Lado owners post picks or come and have a look at the Lado Owners forum


----------



## Milkman

I owned a Lado Super Falcon back in the early 80s (maybe late 70s).

It ws a neck through guitar with a number of nice woods laminated together. There was a fair bit of birdseye maple.

It also featured an active preamp of some sort.


Nice guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Here is a pic of mine. TL/80


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> Here is a pic of mine. TL/80


Beautiful.


Nice guitar too.:wave:


----------



## nitehawk55

Have the early Lado's gained any collector status and is there a history available on the owner and the company at all ?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Canadian Charlie said:


> Ok I'm trying again
> 
> http://www.photodump.com/Canadian_Charlie/1 125.html


I went to that photodump site and the only one that will work is the link entitled "post". I would use Photobucket, much easier.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Paul said:


> Thank you. My punch line was in much poorer taste, so I deleted it almost immediately.


Appreciate you holding off on that one, Paul. Marnie will thank you as well. :smile:


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Thanks Paul for posting that for me. As you can see there are my 3 guitars, the Granada Les Paul, the Fender Strat and my Lado flying V. All 3 I bought brand new and still have them, back in the early 80's I bought a Iceman copy from a music store near by called Hudson Music (its not there anymore) for $200 that didn't last long in one piece. After i stripped it down I noticed it was made from plywood


----------



## Accept2

I once had 7 or 8 Lados, and they were fantastic guitars. I think the high end stuff is right up there with the boutique brands in terms of craftsmanship, but it will never have the same value. Which is good, because you can get some killer deals on those Lados, and they really are killer underrated guitars.........


----------



## Kenmac

Back in the mid 80's I used to have a black finished Lado with an Explorer type body. The neck and body were all one piece, very well made guitar but it wasn't "me" so to speak. I ended up selling it to my ex-bandmate. (The one that doesn't care for jazz.) :smile:


----------



## ne1roc

Here is my 1982 Lado Bass.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

When I first moved to Ontario in 1988 I traded an Ibanez Proline V for a Lado Hawk. It was the first guitar that I owned with a Kahler tremolo, but the guitar was made of plywood.

Here is a pic of it circa 1988:


----------



## Milkman

ne1roc said:


> Here is my 1982 Lado Bass.


That is VERY close the the guitar I had.

Nice one.


----------



## Accept2

Hamm Guitars said:


> When I first moved to Ontario in 1988 I traded an Ibanez Proline V for a Lado Hawk. It was the first guitar that I owned with a Kahler tremolo, but the guitar was made of plywood.


Hawks were imports that were Lado in name only.............


----------



## zontar

Hamm Guitars said:


> It was the first guitar that I owned with a Kahler tremolo, but the guitar was made of plywood.


Well that's better than particle board!

When I taught I had a student who had a particle board guitar--it was horrible. The output jack tore out very soon after he got it. He later switched to a cheap Les Paul copy that looked like my real Les Paul--but I suspect that one was plywood. It was miles ahead of the particle board guitar.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Actually, the voidless music grade plywood that I have seen is more expensive than some of the traditional body woods. The Hawk played pretty good, and didn't sound bad at all. It was just the stigma of owning a plywood guitar that at the time turned me off.

I remember at the time thinking that it was like finding out that your girlfriend used to be a guy.





zontar said:


> Well that's better than particle board!
> 
> When I taught I had a student who had a particle board guitar--it was horrible. The output jack tore out very soon after he got it. He later switched to a cheap Les Paul copy that looked like my real Les Paul--but I suspect that one was plywood. It was miles ahead of the particle board guitar.


----------



## Archer

I used to have one of their guitars that resembled and Explorer.


Seems to me it was called the 'Earth Model' but don't hold me to that. I saw Adrian Smith playing one and HAD to get one. It was a really good guitar.

here is a doubleneck that is rather interesting.


----------



## Diablo

Wow, a TL80! Very nice...Joe always had a good eye for nice woods.

I have an old Lado Supra (hair metal super strat, kinda like a Jackson Soloist minus ebony fretboard) that Joe made me in 1988. Its the red one in the middle of the pic.
great player, I take it to Joe for a tuneup in Lindsay every couple years, but he's more focussed on teaching now then manufacturing. I think he gets his students to do a lot of work for him and he checks it out afterwards and sells them...Nothing wrong with that, my dentist takes credit for the work that his hygenist does as well.


----------



## -=Scorch=-

I used to own a Canadian Classic superstrat, it was a neck thu body 24 fret ebony neck with sharkfin inlays. a bill lawrence humbucker in the neck and a duncan JB in the bridge, ORIGINAL FLOYD ROSE, blue burst finish, wht a gorgeous guitar.

Sold it because I was an idiot....


----------



## CocoTone

GuitarsCanada said:


> Here is a pic of mine. TL/80



We have the best looking women in the world in Canada!!

CT.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Some more pics of the TL/80


----------



## aC2rs

*My Lado II*


----------



## aC2rs

*My Lado Elite*


----------



## GuitarsCanada

That's a really nice guitar. I like it.


----------



## aC2rs

Adrian Smith and Steve Harris playing their Lados ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWgtdyBAYG0&feature=related


----------



## unzari

Back near the end of high school or just after (around 20 yrs ago) a good friend's band took part in a battle of the bands in Toronto. It was a crazy event, celebrating all kinds of youth culture, with bmx and skateboard events, hip hop and stuff and dance routines all in some massive warehouse, the location of which escapes me now. 

Anyway, his band won, and the first prize was a top-of-the-line Lado electric, neck-through, S-S-S, with a volume and tone knob. Painted in metallic emerald green. My friend's brother, the guitarist in the band, bought the guitar from everyone else in the band, and kept it for a few years before selling it to me. I forget the price, but I think it was somewhere around $275-300. I think he'd just gotten tired of having this purpose-built shred machine. 

The guitar slayed. I couldnt tell you what the pups were, but the sound was great for metal and heavy rock, and the fretboard must have had a 12" radius. Incredibly low action, a real speed demon. 

Well, after a year or two I sold it to another friend (I thought I'd sold it at a loss, but talking w him recently it sounds like I may have made a little profit on it, but that wasn't why I sold it. I'd stopped playing at that point, and rather than collect dust, I let it go). 

This friend had it for a while, then sold it to another friend, who later on sold it to another. 

At the moment, I think it's made the rounds of most of this group of friends, and it's great to get to play it now and then. A real quality guitar.


----------



## the_fender_guy

I used to have one of those import Hawks.  I still have the neck
I had a band mate when I was younger who had a Lado that looked more like a piece of sculpture than a working instrument. Sounded great.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Superyob said...



> My Lado Elite



Now thats a %uc&in# awsome guitar!!!


----------



## geckodog

I have a Hawk and a Super Falcon.


----------



## aC2rs

KHINGPYNN said:


> Superyob said...
> 
> Now thats a %uc&in# awsome guitar!!!


Thanks KHINGPYNN


----------



## Zeegler

My FV-200 serial number 001









My Lazer, formerly John Albani's


----------



## Canadian Charlie

I Huff Paint said:


> My FV-200 serial number 001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lazer, formerly John Albani's




My flying V is serial number FV-200-015, i know you from the Lado Forums


----------



## Scottone

aC2rs said:


>



I have one of these as well. Does anybody know if these were made in Canada?


----------



## aC2rs

Scottone said:


> I have one of these as well. Does anybody know if these were made in Canada?


Yes they were, in late eighties to the early nineties (89? to 95?) and, If I recall correctly, about 600 of these were built in total.

:smilie_flagge17:

I love the neck on this guitar it really is a great player. 

When I get around to it, I have some copper foil and am planning to shield the control cavity.


----------



## Scottone

aC2rs said:


> Yes they were, in late eighties to the early nineties (89? to 95?) and, If I recall correctly, about 600 of these were built in total.
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:
> 
> I love the neck on this guitar it really is a great player.
> 
> When I get around to it, I have some copper foil and am planning to shield the control cavity.


Thanks for the info...here is a pic of mine..


----------



## Milkman

geckodog said:


> I have a Hawk and a Super Falcon.



The Super Falcon I had looked just like this, but the reverse colour pattern (mostly light birdseye maple).

I wish I still had it.


----------



## aC2rs

Scottone said:


> Thanks for the info...here is a pic of mine..


Picture doesn't seem to work. Would love to see it though.

_Edit_

Picture works today - nice guitar!


----------



## Zeegler

Canadian Charlie said:


> My flying V is serial number FV-200-015, i know you from the Lado Forums



Yeah, I know you too. 

Looks like the forum's off line again though


----------



## overdriver

Canadian Charlie said:


> My flying V is serial number FV-200-015, i know you from the Lado Forums


 and I know you from MLP 
:banana:


----------



## Canadian Charlie

*I guess this Canadian is well known, even though I don't live in Canada anymore:smilie_flagge17:*


----------



## aC2rs

I Huff Paint said:


> Looks like the forum's off line again though


For a change 

Sometimes I wonder if he has packed the forum in - but it always seems to come back online after a hiatus of a week or two ...

BTW Great pics of your V and Lazer.


----------



## Zeegler

aC2rs said:


> For a change
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if he has packed the forum in - but it always seems to come back online after a hiatus of a week or two ...
> 
> BTW Great pics of your V and Lazer.


It's not too surprising I guess, since there isn't much action there lately. I guess Lados are kinda rare. I love both of mine, and I'll certainly be buying more in the future if I find any. Unfortunately, I'm not much interested in the superstrat style or the teles. I prefer the Earth/Lazer, and the Vs. I'd really love to get ahold of John Albani's old black V someday.


----------



## aC2rs

Removed comment


----------



## ronmac

I haven't seen anyone post anything about the high end Lado Bass products, so here's a few pics of my Studio Series 604:

Beautiful neck through design... 









Lacewod top with Baretolini PUs









Joinery magic!









You can see more photos here.


----------



## 1PUTTS

ronmac said:


> I haven't seen anyone post anything about the high end Lado Bass products, so here's a few pics of my Studio Series 604:
> 
> Beautiful neck through design...


Wow! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## ronmac

Thanks.

The build quality is very high on this series. I was nervous about buying a neck through and a little unsure about the long term stability. I have owned the guitar now for 10 years and only had to tweak the truss rod twice!


----------



## jimmy peters

http://www.lado-guitars.com/

this is their web address
hope this helps.

jimmy


----------



## Pete

I still own mine. It's a 1987 'Hawk'. All black finish, 21 frets (I think! Don't feel like fetchin' it out lulz), 3 single coil ups, 2 piece bod with Kahler tremolo. It's in the shape of a Strat.

It's a heavy sucker and I rarely play it. It's a well manufactured guitar and I paid something like 600-700 bucks.


----------



## bluezombie

Ronmac, I love that bass! 

:rockon2:


----------



## allthumbs56

geckodog said:


>


I came across one locally that looks something like this (although I don't think it was quite as elaborate and I believe that the headstock was cut the same). I had just enough time to give it a quick look for I.D. and found none other than the name on the headstock.

I'm not really in the market (so I'm told - if you know what I mean). Nonetheless it did look kind of intriguing and I think they were asking around $400 for it. 

Whatcha think? It is worth going back to take a closer look at?


----------



## Zeegler

allthumbs56 said:


> I came across one locally that looks something like this (although I don't think it was quite as elaborate and I believe that the headstock was cut the same). I had just enough time to give it a quick look for I.D. and found none other than the name on the headstock.
> 
> I'm not really in the market (so I'm told - if you know what I mean). Nonetheless it did look kind of intriguing and I think they were asking around $400 for it.
> 
> Whatcha think? It is worth going back to take a closer look at?


For $400, that's a steal. Remember, these are hand made guitars.


----------



## allthumbs56

I Huff Paint said:


> For $400, that's a steal. Remember, these are hand made guitars.


I went back and took a closer look at it. Normal dot fret markers, the logo was a decal, the headstock was kind of scalloped rather than cut like in the pictures shown here. Three rotary knobs and two pole switches. The laminated body was very much like the photo. Stamped on the back of the headstock it began "CND-H-300....". Stoptail with a Tonepros-type tail. Look like Dimarzio HBs.

The guitar could probably use strings and a setup but I did try it and thought it was a bit neck-heavy. I also found that it felt very "stiff" - maybe due to the neck-thru construction.

I don't think it's my cup-o-tea but if anyone would like I can find out more. The tag states that it's a consignment item, $400 w/case.


----------



## aC2rs

Where is the guitar on consignment?

It would be worth a look for those who might be interested.


----------



## allthumbs56

aC2rs said:


> Where is the guitar on consignment?
> 
> It would be worth a look for those who might be interested.


St. Catharines, ON.
King of Trade, Downtown on St. Paul St.

I work a block or so away and don't mind getting any other info for interested parties.

As I said, it does have the Falconesque neck-through with light/dark laminations - no birdseye and the neck is very plain compared to most other pics I've seen - no fancy fretmarkers. Not a lot of switches so probably no active electronics. Headstock is veneered with a small "Lado" decal across the top. Headstock has more of a series of "nibbles" - not cut like a maple leaf like pictures I've seen. It looks very "handmade" but more like a high-end hobbyist job than a fulltime luthier. Perhaps this a an early/cheaper model.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

there is a lado bass for sale kijiji kitchener today.....is cheap, forget price.


----------



## Hamstrung

RIFF WRATH said:


> there is a lado bass for sale kijiji kitchener today.....is cheap, forget price.


It's a short scale P bass style. He's only asking $150 for it. He shows some pics but none showing the front of the headstock. Sounds like it may be a good deal if it's real. 
Are all Lado's handmade? Did they do any mass production? If the former then this one is a steal! (or perhaps was!)

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...ss-Guitar-for-sale-or-trade-W0QQAdIdZ74873120


----------



## Diablo

Hamstrung said:


> It's a short scale P bass style. He's only asking $150 for it. He shows some pics but none showing the front of the headstock. Sounds like it may be a good deal if it's real.
> Are all Lado's handmade? Did they do any mass production? If the former then this one is a steal! (or perhaps was!)
> 
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...ss-Guitar-for-sale-or-trade-W0QQAdIdZ74873120


Some were made offshore to his specs.. I cant remember what they were called "Hawk" or something, so not all are handmade.
http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/Lado/Hawk/10/1

I'm not crazy about the guitar pictured above, just not my cup of tea, but I admire Joe for pushing the design envelope and using different woods (and clear finishes to show them off), when everyone else was using cookie cutter designs and opaque paintjobs.
I havent seen a lot of Lado's with fancy inlays. Most seem to have dots, even the $2000. shredders he was selling in the 80's.

I'd love to add a TL to my quiver.


----------



## aC2rs




----------



## allthumbs56

aC2rs said:


>


Wow - that looks familiar (a little cleaner perhaps).

Glad I could help out and enjoy that new girl :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Zeegler

allthumbs56 said:


> St. Catharines, ON.
> King of Trade, Downtown on St. Paul St.
> 
> I work a block or so away and don't mind getting any other info for interested parties.
> 
> As I said, it does have the Falconesque neck-through with light/dark laminations - no birdseye and the neck is very plain compared to most other pics I've seen - no fancy fretmarkers. Not a lot of switches so probably no active electronics. Headstock is veneered with a small "Lado" decal across the top. Headstock has more of a series of "nibbles" - not cut like a maple leaf like pictures I've seen. It looks very "handmade" but more like a high-end hobbyist job than a fulltime luthier. Perhaps this a an early/cheaper model.



King of Trade eh? I think I might have to go take a look-see. 

:smile:


----------



## aC2rs

I Huff Paint said:


> King of Trade eh? I think I might have to go take a look-see.
> 
> :smile:


It's no longer there ... it's the one in the picture above ...


BTW - A big thanks to allthumbs56 for posting that this guitar was for sale there.


----------



## Zeegler

aC2rs said:


> It's no longer there ... it's the one in the picture above ...
> 
> 
> BTW - A big thanks to allthumbs56 for posting that this guitar was for sale there.



Holy crap, that was $400?!?! What a deal. It looks in great shape too. How's it play? What kinda pickups are in it? Details! More pics!


----------



## aC2rs

Mr Paint.

The guitar is a 1979(?) Hawk (model not series) with 24 frets and a 24.75" scale. 

The pickups are DiMarzios Super Distortions in the neck and bridge positions.

It has one volume control, one tone control, a 5 way varitone switch and the small switch is for coil tapping. 

I did need to replace the pots and an output jack, but that done and an action adjustment it now plays and sounds great!


----------



## aC2rs

For anybody interested in a buying a new Lado here is the fall sale.

http://www.lado-guitars.com/saleOctober_2008.pdf

I understand these guitars have been selling quickly , but there are still a few available including the TL80 and TL85 models.


----------



## Diablo

aC2rs said:


> For anybody interested in a buying a new Lado here is the fall sale.
> 
> http://www.lado-guitars.com/saleOctober_2008.pdf
> 
> I understand these guitars have been selling quickly , but there are still a few available including the TL80 and TL85 models.


I saw this last month too...Tempting....I luv the TL's...that may fit my need for a Tele style one nicely. Are the 80's or 85's both bolt on necks? wonder which Duncans are on these and how the Lado pickups compare? Luv the Lado (Shadow) pickup on my supra. Wish I had the time to drive to Lindsay...unfortunately Joe isnt always there M-F 9-5. He kind of comes and goes as he pleases, or around his schools schedule.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

I wish I could win a lottery and order a Lado Earth model


:smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## WEEZY

I just saw this on CL: 

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/910897286.html

looks niiiice.


----------



## guitarman2

I have a pic of me somewhere playing my purple hand made lado. Neck through body design. Had one pickup and a kahler. I don't own it anymore but it sure was a nice guitar.


----------



## TubeStack

Nice guitars, cool pics.

They seem similar to Carvins, no? Maybe it's just the neck-through thing... is there any other connection?


----------



## TubeStack

Aldo Vaccaro (great Cdn shred dude) played a custom Lado that had a setup where each string was sent to its own preamp. He had a rack of six Rexx preamps for this.

It was a cool sound, helped with his whole extreme-two-hand-tapping approach, added a lot of clarity.

Also allowed him to play triads/chords that normally sound messy with a standard overdriven/distorted setup, but they came out huge, clean, and piano-like with this custom approach.


----------



## davewebb

*Lado Guitars*

I own four Lado electric guitars. One Lado acoustic.
Earth 2002 black 
Supra green 
Flying V metallic grey 
Rocker 902

the acoustic is black (it's a Lado hawk cheapo acoustic that I picked up as a beat around guitar.. but is actually quite good and I use it on stage).


----------



## Diablo

Not mine, but if any of you guys are interested in an old and fairly "uninspired" Lado:
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...Lado-Guitar-1973-Number-13-W0QQAdIdZ145945627
I wonder if Les Paul would approve?


----------



## philcorp

*I have one.*

Hi, I have a nice example of what I know so far as a "1973" Falcon. It has a varitone circuit with a five position switch to change the tones and a boost circuit that when turned right up is a pretty bad ass distortion! both are independently switchable on/off and are active, powered by a 9V that sits in the electrical cavity wrapped in a piece of foam. It also has a coil tap and phase inversion...both switchable of course. It is a sweeet instrument and a total work of art! I haven't owned it long and I am still discovering what it can do. The action is nice and low, the intonation is great and the neck is quick like an Ibanez wizard. 3 pc. neck maple and rosewood and the wings are birdseye on top and I am unsure what underneath...possibly the same. Surprisingly it isn't as bright as I expected it to be. I pulled the bright switches on both clean and dirty channels on my Mk IV and then the tone came to life.


----------



## avalancheMM

Here are my two old Lados - the bass is truly an amazing instrument, as is the guitar. Can get reasonable Stevie Ray tones from it, only wish I could play with 1/100th of his talent. The bass recreeates very respectable Jazz bass tones, and great growly Music Man tones, too. Great guitars, and I've been Gassing for another for a long time - maybe this fall???
http://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv302/avalancheMM/IMGP6738.jpg
Regards


----------



## bubkusjones

I've got an old one, was my first guitar (and I got that for free, previous owner owed my Dad $80 and gave him the guitar instead). Neckthrough, Leo Quann badass wraparound bridge, Humbucker (bridge)/Single coil (neck), 1.5inch thick flat top Les Paul DC-style body.

Needs a lot of work ( new nut, frets, bridge), and I cannibalized the electronics for other projects. I'll get her back up and running one day.

Funniest thing about it? Dad got it from his friend for $80, and I could've turned around and sold it to a local shop I took it to for info (had no idea about the brand/make) for $400.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

bubkusjones said:


> I've got an old one, was my first guitar (and I got that for free, previous owner owed my Dad $80 and gave him the guitar instead). Neckthrough, Leo Quann badass wraparound bridge, Humbucker (bridge)/Single coil (neck), 1.5inch thick flat top Les Paul DC-style body.
> 
> Needs a lot of work ( new nut, frets, bridge), and I cannibalized the electronics for other projects. I'll get her back up and running one day.
> 
> Funniest thing about it? Dad got it from his friend for $80, and I could've turned around and sold it to a local shop I took it to for info (had no idea about the brand/make) for $400.


I would say that was a sweet deal


----------



## jefelex

I have an old Lado F2 bass I purchased brand new in 1981 - anyone know where I can get a replacment case for it? Mine disinitigrated years ago after much abuse (way back in the abuse days!) Now it lives in it's stand in it's corner like it has done for the last 25 years, but I want to start playing gigs again, and no case can mean disaster for the finish, which is still really good considering how old it is and all that


----------



## ronmac

jefelex said:


> I have an old Lado F2 bass I purchased brand new in 1981 - anyone know where I can get a replacment case for it? Mine disinitigrated years ago after much abuse (way back in the abuse days!) Now it lives in it's stand in it's corner like it has done for the last 25 years, but I want to start playing gigs again, and no case can mean disaster for the finish, which is still really good considering how old it is and all that


Would love to see some pics!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Kind of wish I never sold my TL-80 now. Prolly never find one like it again, at the price I paid anyway


----------



## Wileyone

GuitarsCanada said:


> Kind of wish I never sold my TL-80 now. Prolly never find one like it again, at the price I paid anyway


I have one similar to your's. Only with a Humbucker in the bridge. I dare anyone to find a better Guitar than these. Lado's are a Canadian treasure. But please don't tell anyone. I don't want the prices to go up.


----------



## Hammertone

Every time I try to kick the Lado monkey off my back, it just digs its nails in deeper, so I have resigned myself to permanent Lado ownership. I've bought and sold a few of them over the years. The gorgeous G32 is gone, but my Lado Condor is still hanging around here somewhere.


----------



## feelthethunder

I have a Lado Falcon Bass...I put a Bartolini system in it and it ROCKS!


----------



## Diablo

Hammertone said:


> Sheesh.I thought I had posted this, but I guess not. Every time I try to kick the Lado monkey off my back, it just hangs on, so I have resigned myself to permanent Lado ownership. Unless one of you wants it, of course. It's a custom-built G32 with a get-out-of-town extra-wide neck:


I'm not a fan of wide necks, but that is one of the most beautiful tops I have ever seen!


----------



## Diablo

What are the Lado bolt-on neck guitars like? Any comparisons to something a little more mass market?

Ive seen some pretty interesting ones for sale, and am currently tempted by a couple, but a Lado that isnt a neck thru just doesnt seem right to me...but Im from the Ed Roman shredder school of "all guitars should be neck through...the way God meant them to be" lol


----------



## Joemb




----------



## Guest

Back in 85 (ish) I purchased a black Lado Hawk from a store in Burlington, Ontario. I played it for a few years and then sold it. I really liked it and wish I held onto it...


----------



## chappy

Time to revive this thread! Lado will always be my favourite....I just purchased a Solo-1 that needs some refinishing, but my first Lado was this Lado II prototype!


----------



## aC2rs

Very nice Lado II.

I use to have one and the neck on it was amazing. 
It was one I shouldn't have sold.


----------



## aC2rs

I have three Lados at the moment; an Elite, a TL80, and an H-300 (Hawk). 
It has been a while since I posted pictures here and they are gone now, so I may repost.


----------



## rollingdam

Someone in Ottawa has 3 of them for sale right now

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ86346231


----------



## chappy

You should definitely repost!


----------



## Idlewild

I have three Lado's. Two are Strat copies...one with African Wengi/Mohogany, one with Australian Lacewood and a Lado Pro Custom 32, Flame Maple.

African Wengi Lado, Lindi Fraelin pickups, Wilkinson bridge, jumbo frets

Australian Lacewood Lado, EMG pickups, Wilkinson bridge, jumbo frets


----------



## Diablo

Great to see a Lado mention here...Im just finishing off a Lado early 90's shredder project myself. Stripped the paint off, stained/refinished in a different colour, and added an EMG pup.


----------



## Lucy

:smile-new: Hi Everyone! I was in my teens (later 80's) when my Dad bought me this guitar. I loved playing it, especially the "whammy-bar" (LOL), but since I went away to University, started a career and family, this Lado has sat in it's case. It is a Hawk-series. It has OBL pickups and a Kahler trembolo bridge. I have tried searching the serial number, but can't find it online in my meager searches. I'm looking to sell it, but have only a ballpark idea of what it's worth. Wondering if any of the many experienced guitarists and experts here could help me come up with a with a reasonable asking price for this guitar. Where can I search the serial number? I will try to post a pic if needed... Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lucy




----------



## Lucy

Ok... trying again to post a picture of my Lado...


----------



## Steve C

So Lucy...tell us about it.


----------



## Accept2

I bought a Hawk and still have it. Its a POS compared to the real Lados. Mine has the Kahler Trad trem, and a Strat headstock. On the plus side, it looks cool. That Hawk does have some decent hardware though. The OBLs should sound decent, and the Flyer isnt a bad trem at all. Mine doesnt have a serial number either. It might be because they may have been imported as kits from Korea and then assembled here........


----------



## Diablo

Lucy said:


> :smile-new: Hi Everyone! I was in my teens (later 80's) when my Dad bought me this guitar. I loved playing it, especially the "whammy-bar" (LOL), but since I went away to University, started a career and family, this Lado has sat in it's case. It is a Hawk-series. It has OBL pickups and a Kahler trembolo bridge. I have tried searching the serial number, but can't find it online in my meager searches. I'm looking to sell it, but have only a ballpark idea of what it's worth. Wondering if any of the many experienced guitarists and experts here could help me come up with a with a reasonable asking price for this guitar. Where can I search the serial number? I will try to post a pic if needed... Thanks for the help!


It's an interesting piece. But bear in mind, Hawks were Lados low end import line.
you might be lucky to get $500 for it.
but don't feel bad....many Lados don't hold their value well. The Canadian made Lado supra I bought originally in 1988 for $1800, would prob not fetch me $900 today.
Great guitars, but if they were stocks, they would be Corel, not Apple.


----------



## Accept2

500 for a Hawk would be like winning the lottery...........


----------



## Guest

It seems that 'Lucy' is selling her Hawk.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/hamil...ar/1008385414?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

This guitar is in very good used condition. It wasn't played very much while I had it, 
and has not been played in a few years. Comes with hard case and brand new cable. 

Kahler tremolo system 
OBL pickups 
has a "whammy bar" 

Asking $500.00


----------



## Diablo

Accept2 said:


> 500 for a Hawk would be like winning the lottery...........


I would have said the same thing years ago if you told me ppl would be asking for nearly $1000 for what was considered to be low end knock off guitars like El Degas, Vantage, Greco etc.

who knows, maybe someone will find some "vintage value" in her Lado. Its a silly market, ppl pay for age.


----------



## Accept2

Hope so, because eventually I'd like to get rid of mine............


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I offer 20 quatloos for it


----------



## Lucy

Hey all. Yep, going to try to sell it. Asking for $500 and will be happy to get $400. Does that sound fair? Thanks for all your comments since my posting, it was helpful.


----------



## Diablo

Lucy said:


> Hey all. Yep, going to try to sell it. Asking for $500 and will be happy to get $400. Does that sound fair? Thanks for all your comments since my posting, it was helpful.


I think you'll get your answer based on the the amount and kind of responses your ad generates.

good luck with your sale!


----------



## Guest

Diablo said:


> I would have said the same thing years ago if you told me ppl would be asking for nearly $1000 for what
> was considered to be low end knock off guitars like *El Degas*, *Vantage*, *Greco* etc.
> 
> who knows, maybe someone will find some "vintage value" in her Lado. Its a silly market, ppl pay for age.


except for the fact that the three that you mention are not 
necessarily considered to be low end knock offs. if they are MIJ. 

@Lucy. your asking price of $500 is reasonable. good luck with the sale.


----------



## bluzfish

laristotle said:


> except for the fact that the three that you mention are not
> necessarily considered to be low end knock offs. if they are MIJ.


I and everyone I knew at the time did. Not that they were necessarily considered junk, but rather, nice entry level offerings. Still, I have a hard time seeing the high prices they command these days.

( To be fair, I was a bit of a guitar snob back then)


----------



## Hammertone

Ahhh…..memory lane…
Many years ago, customized with some very nice hardware.:


And its replacement, which is dead stock and Candy Apple Tangerine:


----------



## Guest

Ahhh .. nice. I used to have one of those in brown.


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> except for the fact that the three that you mention are not
> necessarily considered to be low end knock offs. if they are MIJ.
> 
> @Lucy. your asking price of $500 is reasonable. good luck with the sale.


They were at the time of their manufacture.
seriously, I remember in the early '80's even 14 yr olds wouldn't have touched them .


----------



## aC2rs

Over 94k views on this thread.
Is time to revive this thread on this iconic Canadian brand? 

OK folks let us know what you have.


----------



## Zifnab

I've never even heard of these guitars before. I think I may have to keep my ear to the ground now and pick one up if I can find a decent player at a decent price.


----------



## Scottone

I like the real fugly Lados like the one in the link below. Looks like a BC Rich on acid.

LADO Condor 1 1981 Crimson Red Burst. Very Rare. Only 100 made. Handmade. High Quality. Superb Play


----------



## aC2rs

Scottone said:


> I like the real fugly Lados like the one in the link below.


Can't argue with that, and Condors are probably the fugliest of all


----------



## sambonee

Scottone said:


> I like the real fugly Lados like the one in the link below. Looks like a BC Rich on acid.
> 
> LADO Condor 1 1981 Crimson Red Burst. Very Rare. Only 100 made. Handmade. High Quality. Superb Play


I own that’s one in black. It’s a sweet guitar. I’d be surprised if it got $700 used.


----------



## Scottone

sambonee said:


> I own that’s one in black. It’s a sweet guitar. I’d be surprised if it got $700 used.


Thats a reasonable price for that guitar. How much does your's weigh? Looks like a heavy guitar


----------



## aC2rs

Joe K is still hand building a limited number of guitars, mostly Earth models, and he appears to have a couple for sale at the moment.

JK Lado & Company. Custom Electric, Acoustic, and Bass Guitars Since 1973


----------



## Hammertone

sambonee said:


> I own that’s one in black. It’s a sweet guitar. I’d be surprised if it got $700 used.


Hey, I also have a black Condor!
Future generations will marvel at its lack of aesthetic coherence.
It will be in the glass case in the front lobby of the Museum of Fugly.
Cases studies will be written by HBS about how wildly off the mark it landed.
A movie will be made about it, called "Almost Three Days of the Condor."
It is the gold standard for fugly - definitely my favourite Lado design.


----------



## robbsend

http://www.robbsend.com/pb/wp_b22d136a/images/img323855ce3fe656e762.jpg

I have this Trans purple tele style TL-200 Custom order made in the early 80`s in Canada.
neck thru and ebony fretboard.


----------



## hedzup

robbsend said:


> http://www.robbsend.com/pb/wp_b22d136a/images/img323855ce3fe656e762.jpg
> 
> I have this Trans purple tele style TL-200 Custom order made in the early 80`s in Canada.
> neck thru and ebony fretboard.


That's a nice looking guitar ! Any more pics ?


----------



## greco

OOOOPS...Wrong thread...Sorry


----------



## Frankie C

Canadian Charlie said:


> Anyone else but me own a Lado? I bought mine back in 1983 from Joe the owner at that time I was just a 18 year old punk kid who wanted a Flying V and that was the cheapest price at the time ($625.00) so off to Scarbourgh I go.
> 
> After 25 years and a long break from playing guitar I still have it along with the Granada Les Paul I started out on and the Fender MIM Strat I bought last year.
> 
> 
> Come on all Lado owners post picks or come and have a look at the Lado Owners forum


I have 6


----------



## Hammertone

Frankie C said:


> I have 6


Lovin' the Condor! I have a black one around here somewhere.


----------



## Frankie C

I've got some more pics however only one LADO Hawk & Lado Zebra


----------

